

Zynga plummets 19% after cutting 2012 outlook - ghshephard
http://money.cnn.com/2012/10/04/technology/social/zynga-outlook/index.html?source=yahoo_quote

======
tayl0r
As an ex-employee I am saddened by my ever decreasing stock value =(

